# 16x9 wheels , what size tire



## black6ixxx (Mar 12, 2006)

on a mk3 jetta?

My options are 

195 40 16
205 40 16

or 215 40 16 but I dont think those would fit on a mk3?

Schmidt modern line 1 piece


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

205/40/16 falken 512s if you can still find them... 512s stretch the best on 9s... trust me dont go any wider than 205 or higher than 40 on 16x9s...

if you cannot find the 512s cause supposedly they are discontinued so they have become harder to find... I have heard of people running 195/40/16 yokohama s drives, as these honestly are close to the same measurements as the 205/40 512s, but I have never used myself. 

hope this helps some


----------



## Slut4 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm running 195/40-16. The Brocks on my mk2 lemme see if I can dig up a pic.

Posted from my phone, dont judge my auto correct


----------

